# New TX Panga owner



## Ben P (Jun 18, 2018)

Greetings from the Upper TX Coast! 
Long-time lurker. Recent-ish member. New Panga Marine 18 Skiff owner. I'll admit it isn't exactly a microskiff - but had to find the best combination of "small" with ability to run around with my wife and three small kiddos.

Absolutely love this boat! Has been great exploring and fly fishing the back waters and bays. If anyone ever wants a test run on a panga, I'm always ready for an excuse to get on the water.

Cheers!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Nice skiff!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Versatile ride. Meets all the criteria of a microskiff in my book.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome rig!


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

I love the PANGA. I went back and forth between the PANGA and the Sabine Micro. (I went with the Sabine)

I'm in Lake Jackson if you ever want to meet up.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I want a ride please. That is a sweet looking sled


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

that thing is awesome. Perfect layout


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

90 HP?


----------

